# OTA without Tivo



## bladecrasher (Oct 27, 2008)

I found this site and hope to get some information from the group related to a need my "cheapo" father-in-law would like to use. He lives in Southern California and has good OTA HD signals now. He is now using an older DirecTV non-DVR unit to watch these channels. This unit is connected to a VCR. 

The paperwork that came with the used DirecTV unit indicated that when it was new it came with a cable that plugged into the back of the unit that could send VCR control signals so that the DirecTV unit could change the channel AND start the VCR in record mode. When we bought the unit on Ebay we didn't know this cable might exist someplace. Any thoughts on where (how) to find this cable or if that feature ever really worked?

In looking at the various ads for HR10-250 DVR units on Ebay this seemed like a possible replacement for is existing setup, but then I found in other posts here that it may not be possible to use the DVR function without the Tivo or DirecTV service, since there is no programming. The question to the group is are there any DirecTV DVR boxes that have three features that could eliminate his VCR setup. These would be:

OTA input
A simple date/time/channel switching function (no programming needed)
DVR recording

Thanks for any and all input or thoughts.

bladecrasher 
(poor helicopter pilot)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

That's a tough question. As you know all the things you're talking about are sort of out of date. Is there a reason your father-in-law wouldn't just rather have an R22 or HR22 DVR and an AM21 antenna module? Is it cost?

I think he'd be surprised, first of all, to know that DIRECTV has pretty much covered the Southern California area with SD locals, and all the major HD locals are available too, all but PBS. So an antenna connection might not be necessary. 

Even if it is, if he just wants SD recording (which is what he would get on a VCR anyway) it's not that hard to get an R22 and AM21 for little or no cost through DIRECTV. It might take going to Best Buy and buying the R22 and getting reimbursed to make sure that he gets the model he wants, but AM21s have been offered for free before to good customers, and if he's eligible for a DVR upgrade, they have been known to let people go to Best Buy and then credit them $99 on their bills. 

Another option is to use the autotune function of a DIRECTV receiver. When combined with a VCR, it works fine. You tell the VCR to record from Video1 at (for example) 12:30 to 1PM on Tuesday, then set an autotune for that same time. Is the DIRECTV receiver so old it doesn't use autotune? DIRECTV would most certainly send him a new SD receiver (maybe even an HD one) for free as long as he extends his commitment another year.

If he still wants to stay with the receiver/VCR combo, maybe one of our members can recommend an IR blaster that would work. What model is the VCR?


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

None of the DirecTV products will let you record (a la DVR) without being an active subscriber. Your "cheapo" father-in-law may want to investigate a Series 3 TiVo, which will continue to record even if he doesn't pay his TiVo bill, I think. (He would just have to set up manual recordings all the time) Check out www.tivocommunity.com.


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

KSbugeater said:


> None of the DirecTV products will let you record (a la DVR) without being an active subscriber. Your "cheapo" father-in-law may want to investigate a Series 3 TiVo, which will continue to record even if he doesn't pay his TiVo bill, I think. (He would just have to set up manual recordings all the time) Check out www.tivocommunity.com.


I don't think Series 3 Tivos allow you to record (even manually) without a Tivo subscription. Even a Series 2 Tivo wouldn't allow that. As far as I know, the Series 1's were the only Tivos which could record anything without a subscription.


----------



## bladecrasher (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks to all for the info. Clarification is needed though. He is not a DirecTV subscriber. The thought it buy the hardware used off Ebay/Craig and replace the VCR with the DVR. The Series 3 Tivo is serious $$ online it seems. 

The VCR is an RCA unit (4 head, stereo, 8 years old ?). No idea about the Autotune feature.

going the AR21 and 22 unit approach seems like the same problem we already have, unless one of these turn on the DVR to record at a given date/time/channel without a subscription to Tivo or DirecTV.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Does "Cheapo" have a PC? There are plenty of tuner cards that will do pretty much what he wants to do. I bought a USB add-on for my laptop that, when connected to an antenna, will download a guide and record shows. It can output via RGB to most TVs.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

It AMAZES me how many CHEAP PEOPLE there are in this WORLD!!!


----------



## eea123 (Nov 28, 2008)

Sounds like one of the old RCA DRS7000N DVR type units might also fit this request. That model would have had a 40GB (35Hrs of SD) hard drive, composte and S-video w/ analog, digital optical and digital coax audio outs. Only has now obsolete analog OTA tuner, but could go digital broadcast with a converter box. Strictly a standalone solution, but no subscription. One on eBay for $20 + S&H.

I'm guessing his 4 head VCR is NTCS and the DVR would bump him to 480i if using s-video. I've been using a JVC S-VHS for 440i off my RCA DirecTV legacy receiver's s-video for years. Couldn't ever get the "cable eye" to work between the two units very well, but both units have 8 event programming. Tape (T120/T160) capacity is very limiting.

The PC tuner / capture card solution mentioned is probably the best path to higher resolution if he wants to go that route. Google "MythTV".


----------

